# 2004/2005 maxima performance boosts



## sirgamesalot (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey I'm considering getting a maxima in a year or so. I'm just wondering what kind of performance boosts i can get from a supercharger, etc. I want this car to be somewhat fast and able to race. Can you post some parts that would give me a boost in horse power and torque.

- Eddy


----------

